# LED and CFL compatibility on a circuit



## NLC

I have read conflicting opinions on this subject. Does anyone know definitively whether any problems can emerge from having CFLs and LED A-lamps on a same circuit, and/or whether a photocell (Tork 2001) might complicate the picture? Also, might combining them cause premature failure of the LED lamps? Running off a 15A circuit with a negligible total load of <100W. Tork has told me not all photocells are compatible with LEDs, so I specifically used ones that are. Thanks!


----------



## BuddyWithInnovative

NLC, I would definitely switch out all the CFL's for LED's if you could. The reason being is:
1. Your going to save even more money on your energy bill.
2. The CFL or LED most likely have a slight different kelvin temperature, making a less uniform looking lighting layout.
3. I suppose you could mix match them, I don't think your going to have an issue, but spend the extra few dollars to switch them all. It will look better.

Lighting Consultant
Innovative Lighting


----------



## 99cents

BuddyWithInnovative said:


> NLC, I would definitely switch out all the CFL's for LED's if you could. The reason being is:
> 1. Your going to save even more money on your energy bill.
> 2. The CFL or LED most likely have a slight different kelvin temperature, making a less uniform looking lighting layout.
> 3. I suppose you could mix match them, I don't think your going to have an issue, but spend the extra few dollars to switch them all. It will look better.
> 
> Lighting Consultant
> Innovative Lighting


You should leave before you get thrown out.


----------



## MDShunk

Some photocells (and motion sensors) have a minimum load that must be connected to them for reliable operation. The results of having too small of a connected load can range from non-operation, strobing, cycling on and off, and coming on and staying on. There's benefit to changing to low consumption lamps of any type, but it may require you to invest in a new photocell of a different type. If this is a commercial install, there's about a 50/50 chance the photocell is operating a relay in some hidden recess of the building and not operating the lamps directly anyhow, so no worries there.

In regards to mixing CFL's and LED's on the same circuit... the only contradiction I can see there is if you wanted (or had existing) dimming capability. I'd think it would be darned near impossible to get different lamp types like that to dim in any sensible way off a single dimmer.


----------



## itsunclebill

:vs_shocked:'Bout fell out of my chair when I saw the moniker on the last post. Had to check the computer to see if the date stuff was working right


----------



## MikeFL

NLC said:


> I have read conflicting opinions on this subject. Does anyone know definitively whether any problems can emerge from having CFLs and LED A-lamps on a same circuit, and/or whether a photocell (Tork 2001) might complicate the picture? Also, might combining them cause premature failure of the LED lamps? Running off a 15A circuit with a negligible total load of <100W. Tork has told me not all photocells are compatible with LEDs, so I specifically used ones that are. Thanks!


As was already stated, dimming is about the only thing to worry about. 

As to inrush on a LED fixture, the magnitude of inrush is higher, and not by any exponential amount, and for a shorter duration than from the CFL, HID, incandescent, etc. types of lamps.

The fact you have a CFL lamp on the same branch circuit as a LED light should have no impact on the service life of the LED light.


----------



## NLC

*Thank You for the replies!*

Thanks to all who replied to my question. None of the fixtures (all outdoor) are on dimmers, fortunately. My main concern was with inrush and sine wave differences and the like that might cause some misbehavior in the LEDs. The comment on the minimum load for a given photocell is appreciated! 

As it turns out, it looks like the problem that was being exhibited (some LED lamps operating dimly) was because those LEDs were...basically junk, to be polite, and were failing. They couldn't handle being outdoors and/or in enclosed fixtures, despite the specs on the lamps saying otherwise. Since I posted this, we replaced all the fixtures that used PL CFLs, and used LED lamps. Also, we changed all the post-tops that had any CFLs in them to high-quality LEDs. So now everything uses LED A19s, all 2700K, and it looks great. There were over 100 fixtures, so it wasn't a negligible expense for the HOA.


----------



## lighterup

NLC said:


> Thanks to all who replied to my question. None of the fixtures (all outdoor) are on dimmers, fortunately. My main concern was with inrush and sine wave differences and the like that might cause some misbehavior in the LEDs. The comment on the minimum load for a given photocell is appreciated!
> 
> As it turns out, it looks like the problem that was being exhibited (some LED lamps operating dimly) was because those LEDs were...basically junk, to be polite, and were failing. They couldn't handle being outdoors and/or in enclosed fixtures, despite the specs on the lamps saying otherwise. Since I posted this, we replaced all the fixtures that used PL CFLs, and used LED lamps. Also, we changed all the post-tops that had any CFLs in them to high-quality LEDs. So now everything uses LED A19s, all 2700K, and it looks great. There were over 100 fixtures, so it wasn't a negligible expense for the HOA.


just curious.
What LED's were junk ?...and
what LED's did you use as replacement?


----------



## MTW

lighterup said:


> just curious.
> What LED's were junk ?...and
> what LED's did you use as replacement?


Probably "Hue Fei LED Electronic Manufactory, LTD"


----------



## NLC

Hi, being new to the forum, I'm reluctant to call out a particular brand name and risk some massive defamation lawsuit from some overpaid Manhattan legal firm. Let's just say the poor-performers were commercially available at a membership big box. The new ones carry a 5 year warranty, from a brand I've used for years that stands behind its warranty.


----------



## emtnut

NLC said:


> Hi, being new to the forum, I'm reluctant to call out a particular brand name and risk some massive defamation lawsuit from some overpaid Manhattan legal firm. Let's just say the poor-performers were commercially available at a membership big box. The new ones carry a 5 year warranty, from a brand I've used for years that stands behind its warranty.


Can't get sued for having an opinion .... Leviton GFCIs are garbage .. IMO:biggrin:


----------

